# something i scrounged



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

was at a local scrap yard and they had some custom vans so as i was looking they had strip lighting 2 6ft. tubes and 2 4 ft ones so i got the lighting out of both vans.went home and mounted them around basement in line and then i put a swish and connected it to a battery all worked great now the next project is to hook a by cycle to a alternator to charge the battery in case we run out of power


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice.lots of older 4wd vehicles had generators instead of alternators, just the ticket!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It seems like around me there are scrap yards and dumps everywhere, but they are all strictly no trespassing private property places. Most of these places would rather let stuff rot and die than allow someone to scrounge through it. 

Nice find marlas1too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

marlas1too said:


> the next project is to hook a bicycle to a alternator to charge the battery in case we run out of power


It can be done, but most people can not put out many watts at all. I hope you are young and in really good shape:
http://www.mattshaver.com/bikegen/index.htm

http://scienceshareware.com/bicycle-generator-faq.htm

http://www.stewardwood.org/resources/DIYcyclepower.htm

http://www.gulland.ca/homenergy/lindabike.htm
"Having done a lot of mountain biking, I am quite aware of how little power normal humans can deliver continuously. Large friction losses would render a power bike an impractical curiosity, not a serious booster for a solar system."

http://otherpower.com/otherpower_experiments_bicycle.html


----------

